
Ask: Do you still find any benefits in using handwriting? - airframeng
Pros: Some say that because we write slower than we type, it allows for deeper thinking as opposed to faster thinking, which could be beneficial. Also, because it&#x27;s harder to edit one is more careful while writing (deep thinking again). Privacy can be an advantage as well, one can keep handwritten notes private in a physical way.<p>We all know the pros of typing, easy editing&#x2F;copying&#x2F;email and overall functionality.<p>Discuss
======
piqufoh
Meetings! I always make sure I have a pen/pencil and notebook/piece of paper
when I show up for an in-person meeting.

Maybe it's just me, but if I'm trying to explain an idea to someone and
they're busy tapping away at their keyboard it really bugs me. Are they making
notes on what I'm saying? Or are they checking in on HN? Ditto for the rare
occasion when I'm in a dull meeting with a laptop - it's really difficult for
me not to browse my inbox should a message show up, and then I think about a
reply, and then I'm lost...

I find physical handwritten notes in a meeting is less distracting for both
the speaker and the listener.

~~~
kbutler
Maybe it's just me, but if I'm trying to explain an idea to someone and
they're busy scribbling away on their paper it really bugs me. Are they making
notes on what I'm saying? Or are they doodling?

But really, I agree that handwritten notes can be less distracting.
Interestingly, typing notes on a touch-screen tablet can be less distracting,
and the single-app limitation helps avoid external distractions as well.

~~~
piqufoh
That's an interesting point about the tablets - I don't think that would
bother me so much. Maybe my laptop paranoia is related to the screen being
hidden... Not that I would (or probably could) look at someone else's screen
as they type, but having a horizontal note taking surface seems less like
you're hiding away from the conversation. Or maybe I'm just over thinking it
now.

~~~
m_t
The tablet/phablet/even phone bothered me as much.

I had a manager always checking his emails when we we're in a meeting. It
makes the meeting more painful for everyone involved, as the person you're
talking too is focusing on something else.

Doodling or scribbling does not bother me, as if someone is doodling, either
they don't need to be listening, or it helps them process the info.

As for someone typing the minutes of a meeting, you can easily tell if they
are doing their job, or checking in on HN, so that doesn't bother me at all
either.

------
Brajeshwar
Whenever I see someone's good handwriting, I carry an instant good impression
for the person. Throughout my school days, me and my friends used to compete
how we can control our handwriting - trying out many wild ways - slants,
curls, curves, et al ad we loved it. It was never academic but felt really
good and satisfying. We've also seen other schools whose students had really
good handwriting. Love them, appreciated them and we would secretly try to be
better than them.

I guess that paid off in the long run. No many people really give much
importance to handwriting, more so these days but I feel nice writing and
still try to write as much as I can (always have few notebooks with me at all
times + a bunch of pens and pencils). Besides the appreciations I usually get,
I like the fact that people admire that I dedicate to writing too besides my
involvement with technology and that I stayed in touch with the art of
writing.

I'm trying to inculcate a similar habit with my kid - write beautiful, and
master the intricacies of handwriting - it is lovely, sweet, sophisticated,
classical and clean.

:-)

------
todd8
I've taken notes in many math, engineering, and computer science classes, and
after that I've attended many design meetings, schedule meetings, and brain
storming sessions. In these settings typing doesn't work well and there is a
distinct advantage in having good diagramming and math notation skills.

I find typing better for prose and prefer to program in a text editor.

I've had this discussion several times with the people running my children's
schools (grade levels between 6 and 12). They have always been big on pushing
technology in the schools and moving away from simple pen/pencil and paper.

My kids grew up with computers, iPads, and cell phones and so did virtually
every other kid in these upper end schools. They didn't need to be pushed to
use keyboards and didn't need instruction in typing, my daughter has typed
faster than I can for years. But the schools, and many parents, were obsessed
with the idea of being modern. I tried to explain that low resolution touch
screens were inappropriate for taking math notes past simple fractions, but of
course, I couldn't change their minds.

I felt the use of technology in the schools often hindered instruction and
learning. Naturally, there is a place for it and I was happy that my senior
was required to prepare her math projects using Sagemath and LaTeX.

~~~
mindcrime
_In these settings typing doesn 't work well and there is a distinct advantage
in having good diagramming and math notation skills._

My take on this is that I can definitely type faster than I can write, so
anytime I'm just trying to transcribe _words_ then I want to be on a computer.
But, I have never found any setup on the computer that lets me draw pictures
as easily and well as I can draw with pencil and paper. Maybe now that
touchscreens are so ubiquitous that would be different, especially using a
stylus or something. But there's still the issue of having to stop and fire up
a separate program or something, and possibly dealing with having to do extra
work to merge your written docs and your diagrams into one document.

* I tried to explain that low resolution touch screens were inappropriate for taking math notes past simple fractions, but of course, I couldn't change their minds.*

Yeah, math is another interesting area. I've tried taking notes in math
classes using OpenOffice Math in the past, but I never got to a point where it
felt natural. Mostly I still prefer pencil/paper for taking math notes, or
doing "scratch work".

------
zamalek
I'm going to be incredibly unscientific here.

I think it depends on how well a person is able to translate intelligence into
writing. Taking myself as an example: I am extremely bad at the written form -
my intelligence significantly drops as soon as pen touches paper. However, I
don't suffer this penalty with typing. It might have something to do with
this:

> Some say that because we write slower than we type, it allows for deeper
> thinking as opposed to faster thinking

I would say that I'm a subconscious thinker, I draw conclusions and don't
always know why. I would rather rephrase that to:

> Some say that because we write slower than we type, it allows for deeper
> thinking as opposed to _fluid_ thinking

Handwriting is better for deep thinkers, typing is better for fluid thinkers.
To each his own. Maybe where you are going with this is that people aren't
handwriting when they should be: I could really agree with that.

------
bborud
I have an easier time remembering things I've written down.

Actually, that's not entirely correct: I remember more of the tohughts I had
when writing something down. Which might actually be more important. (Except
when those thoughts are "this is boring, please kill me")

~~~
Amanjeev
I feel that the symbols we draw when we write on paper have more impact than
pressing buttons.

------
tudorw
when I write on paper I can instantaneously use scale, spacing, font size,
font style, text orientation, illustration, flow charts and more to impart a
lot more information into a space than I can do just bashing out on a
keyboard, I love computers, I love paper too, I think a union is the best of
both worlds but a portable paper equivalent is still a way off.

------
roneesh
We obviously type more than we write now, but I've always found the implicit
suggestion of abandoning writing, or engaging in the hypothetical of having to
pick only one, a bit of a pointless discussion. While it's not an exact
analogy, I would say it's like walking and swimming. Both can get you
somewhere, but just because we do one a lot more than the other doesn't mean
we don't need both.

~~~
airframeng
That's true for our generation, but future generations might lose the hability
to do both as we move to a 100% digital era.

~~~
roneesh
That's kind of the reasoning I'm rejecting. In the year 1915, Americans could
on average tie 100 knots (can't cite the source, but yes it was something I
once read), and I'm sure many more were a bit more seafaring and horse riding.
As we developed cars and planes and clips, all those skills have receded. They
aren't gone, we can all tie our shoes and swim in a pool, but these are
physical actions, I doubt we'll ever lose them. And yes, kids are dumb, but
eventually they become adults who understand that writing has a place in their
lives.

------
strictnein
I keep a small notepad and pen next to my keyboard. I write notes on it, but I
rarely review them. The act of simply writing notes helps me remember them.

On a related note, BIC is actually doing PSA style radio ads and has a
campaign website to "save handwriting":
[http://bicfightforyourwrite.com/](http://bicfightforyourwrite.com/)

------
twothamendment
Handwriting can have huge benefits. The NSA can't read it the instant you
write it - in fact I don't think anyone can read mine except for me. I don't
even need an key or passphrase to protect it.

~~~
mindcrime
_in fact I don 't think anyone can read mine except for me._

I have an even better setup - _nobody_ can read my handwriting, including me.
So it's literally Write Only Memory. Not sure what the applications for this
are though...

~~~
kbutler
Often taking notes increases recall and understanding, rather than the value
of simply having the notes. So the value is in the process of writing, rather
than the written end product.

------
japhyr
I think much more clearly when writing on paper than when typing at a
keyboard. I can get into a mindset, and the pen and paper don't ever distract
from my frame of mind. If I try to think through something at the keyboard, I
often drift and my attention ends up on the machine itself.

I have no idea if this is by nature of the medium, or because I grew up in the
70's and 80's without consistent computer access until I was in my early
teens. I also lived in a tent for a year, and wrote in a journal every night;
I think that has influenced my writing mindset significantly.

So, if I'm very clear about what I want to write, I can use a keyboard. But if
I'm still sorting through some ideas I'll grab a pen and paper. I even draft
important emails with a pen and paper. Usually drafting a quick sketch or
outline is enough, and I do the wordsmithing at the keyboard. Whenever I'm at
a loss for words, though, I push the computer aside and sit quietly with a pen
and paper for a little bit.

------
mmorris
Like others have mentioned, I still do handwriting in a notebook, mainly
because it's easier to sketch a diagram with a pen and paper than it is to do
it digitally.

Pros of handwriting/pen+paper:

    
    
        - Extremely high "resolution" (can fit a lot of information in a small space)
        - Flexibility
        - Direct input: tools rarely "get in the way"
    

Cons of handwriting/pen + paper:

    
    
        - Editing is cumbersome
        - Storage/retrieval is annoying (no search!)
        - Sharing/collaboration is not as good as digital
    

I'm still dreaming of something like the Microsoft Courier Concept [0]. We've
gotten a lot closer since the concept came out (e.g., the MS Surface), but I
think we're still not quite at the point where a digital notebook can feel
just like paper + pen.

[0]: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmIgNfp-
MdI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmIgNfp-MdI)

------
hkon
The constant need for combining text with small sketches makes pen and paper a
useful tool. Less to do with handwriting, more with the flexibility pen and
paper offers.

Write my diary by hand. Makes it pretty much unhackable and it's a good way to
start the day. Habit I guess.

------
kbd
> Some say that because we write slower than we type, it allows for deeper
> thinking as opposed to faster thinking, which could be beneficial.

My understanding is that studies showing this apply primarily to _note taking_
, like in a class. When people take notes by typing they tend to copy what is
said verbatim, whereas writing notes forces people to summarize and therefore
internalize more of the information.

As for me, my handwriting is atrocious, I use it so rarely, and it's so much
slower than typing for me that I get frustrated whenever I write things.

> because it's harder to edit one is more careful while writing...

Typing allows for easier editing and refinement, so I think it wins out
overall :)

------
Amanjeev
Warning: All of below is anecdotal and non-scientific.

I think the benefits depend on what you are trying to achieve. I do some
amateur poetry in two languages - English and Hindi+Urdu. In both cases, I
have found that I lose my chain of thought if I am typing on computers (tried
ipad, iphone also) than writing on a paper. The stream of thought is just much
more fluid and connections are easier to capture while writing on paper. It
could be that I wrote more as a child/teen than typed. There is something
about mistakes on paper, you crossing them out by running a line through them.
You do not lose what you wrote, but you know thats not what you wanted. So, it
affirms where you want to go as well as what you do not want to write. I think
the ability to edit and remove what was previously written makes me lose the
chain of thoughts in this case and I have to start afresh.

I have also seen that when I write letters to people in the family and
friends, I am generally more content in what I have written, even if something
is scribbled or there are mistakes in it. Of course, that is personal and thus
the value for me and the people who I send them to (well, I can hope).

Lastly, I write all my task list (esp. the big ones). I do not type them, not
on my phone, not on my computer. A quick shopping list is a different thing
but the goal-list is something on a paper for me or it never feels concrete.

------
CocaKoala
All through high school and most of college, I took notes on my laptop. Once I
got into grad school, I gave that up and started taking notes in a notebook by
hand; I was the only person in the CS department who took notes by hand, but
it helped me to recall information, made it easier to review my notes later,
and gave me the freedom to draw whatever diagrams I needed.

Also, writing notes on post-it notes or on a whiteboard are basically what
makes completing any project that takes longer than a day possible for me.

------
furyofantares
If I'm trying to pay attention to something I'll use a notepad to jot down a
tiny note about whatever happens to pop into my head so I can get back to
paying attention without my wandering thoughts distracting me. People probably
expect I'm writing down something related to the conversation/meeting but
often it is unrelated, it's just a trick to keep my mind from exploring while
I want to stay focused -- I often don't look at what I wrote down afterwards.
I learned this trick from a therapist.

I also journal, but the benefit of handwriting there is the opposite of what
you've described -- I think harder when typing because I exercise the ability
to edit, which is counterproductive to my goals when journaling. I journal to
gain an understanding of what's happening in my head, not to produce a work of
lasting value, so just writing down what comes to mind instead of spending a
bunch of effort trying to perfect my thoughts does a better job of capturing
this.

Finally, I also use a notepad when trying to think through a particularly
sticky problem. The free form nature is liberating and being able to be
physically separated from a computer is useful in cases where I badly want to
dive right into implementing the solution but need some space to make sure I
fully understand the problem first.

------
paulus_magnus
Even though typing normal text is faster, noting by hand doesn't use as much
brain resources so it's possible to listen and note at the same time. Keying
occupies abstract mind to the point you cannot process words with the same
depth of understanding. Thinking / designing is also MUCH easier in front of a
plank page than in front of screen & keyboard.

Therefore I am working on an app for note taking:

A bit like if google docs had a baby with OneNote

\- vector graphics/drawings created by freehand / writing [http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934](http://write-
live.com/d/dba21681-8d3f-4fbe-8b4b-e5c1983df934)

[http://write-live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e](http://write-
live.com/d/8f9b7846-a7b9-4e5c-b704-dad9aa87d14e)

\- unlimited* levels of zoom [http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=34...](http://docs.write-
live.com/WriteliveServer/webview.html?d=3483c3de-b329-4af1-97d7-2d7f27d96ad1)

\- draw on a tablet, view on tablet / web [http://write-
live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab](http://write-
live.com/d/538254c5-7d31-41f2-83bb-bcd0a7cee7ab)

------
nether
Not really. I took notes by hand in my engineering classes in college, and on
my laptop in my non-engineering electives (where I didn't need to write
equations or draw diagrams). I didn't notice a significant benefit to
handwriting in understanding the material. I still had to spend time reviewing
my engineering notes afterward. If anything it was possibly more distracting
trying to maintain legibility and neatness on top of paying attention to the
prof.

------
agentultra
I use notebooks and pens for all of my note-taking.

Pulling out a laptop is too slow, cumbersome, and not practical in all
situations. My notebooks are slim and discreet.

My notebooks do not need to be recharged.

My notebooks are designed to hold ink and can last for hundreds of years in
the right conditions. Physics won't change much in that time. Computers and
file formats will.

My notebooks can be easily recycled when I do not wish to keep them anymore.
My laptop is expensive to recycle and there is a non-trivial amount of
materials within it that are not recoverable and must simply be stored
somewhere...

A pen and paper is the most intuitive interface we have for recording thought.
It's entirely free-form and adapts to how I wish to use it without any
programming or maintaining complicated digital formats. It exists as a single
artifact.

I won't be interrupted mid-stream by a hardware failure, power-outage and I
won't lose my work to corruption.

My notebook doesn't phone home to the NSA (yet) or the cloud.

With a good method of organization I can find my notes without much
difficulty. Sure I can tag, search, and sort through the streams of bytes I
write out on a disk but I rarely find use for such functionality. I'm sure I
can keep a database of my books if this becomes an issue.

My thoughts exist in a physical artifact. This gives me a sense of permanence
and will certainly leave evidence of my passing when I'm gone. Someone will
have to pick up that stack of books and do something with it. Digital files
can simply be deleted. Time-stamps and some bytes in an archive don't seem to
have the same effect.

------
hrabago
For solving complex problems, yes.

On my own personal projects, I get very limited time. For these, I go straight
to the keyboard and put in as many characters as I can.

However, every now and then I come across something beyond simple. Going in
without a well designed plan ends up costing me time. Here, I take out my
notebook and start sketching diagrams. I've tried this with various digital
alternatives, but analog still works best for me.

------
sporkenfang
For anything important, I take notes and draw by hand, and I don't print
(never learned how to, due to a slightly unusual upbringing, and all previous
attempts to learn have ended with a mash of cursive and unjoined lettering
since I'm so damned slow at printing), I write in cursive. No tablet, as of
yet, has been able to replicate the feel of pencil on paper in a pleasing
fashion; nor (and this is the important part) can a filesystem replicate
flipping through a notebook of engineering grid paper to get to the topic I
want.

Also, despite ~20 years of typing practice, for coding and other reasons, my
handwriting is still an order of magnitude faster than my typing (I can see
how people who only print would have slower handwriting, though, certainly). I
don't use shorthand or anything, just if I want to get my thoughts down fast
and accompany them with a sketch and/or reference them later, they must be
handwritten.

I'd never code on paper, however; that's a terrifying thought. I definitely
take notes and whatnot if needed on paper or on a whiteboard while coding in a
text editor, though.

------
loteck
One strange benefit I have found for note taking on paper has nothing to do
with technology or memory or privacy.

I have noticed that when I am discussing a project or issue with someone and I
take notes about what they are saying, they feel notably more confident and
happy with me, going so far as to report to my superiors how they appreciate
that I'm doing it.

While I may or may not ever refer back to the notes I take, it clearly imbues
the benefit of making the other party feel important. That's very useful to
me.

We only get push-back on having laptops up during meetings; there seems to be
a perception that it is distracting to the meeting. However, there are times
when taking typed notes is superior to hand-writing (and vice-versa),
researchers suspect. [0]

[0] [http://www.fastcompany.com/3044907/work-smart/how-typing-
is-...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3044907/work-smart/how-typing-is-
destroying-your-memory)

------
loumf
Many times I prefer hand-writing because it's likely I need to add some kind
of sketch (drawing, diagram, etc).

------
ericmo
Most of the time I'm typing, but definitely yes! I mean, just ask these guys!
[http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-06-29/mathematicians-
mourn-l...](http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-06-29/mathematicians-mourn-loss-
their-dream-chalk)

------
fsloth
Hell yes. Except when writing long documents keyboard it is, of course.

However, I find retrieval and sketching, not to speak of mathematical formulas
and diagramming, much easier from a physical notebook.

I've not yet found a digital medium superior to that of a physical notebook
for doing 'notebooklike' things.

~~~
qzcx
I think OneNote does a great job of replacing my notepad. I use it to take
notes on everything I learn and might need for later. Great for documenting
processes and throwing lots of screenshots into. Way easier to find things
later then some random page in my notebook.

I also use it for a daily log of my tasks and what I need to accomplish. Used
to use a notebook for both these things, but I find it easier/faster to jump
into onenote and back into what i am working on then

------
jabwork
I still write a variety of things. I've found it improves my ability to recall
the things I write

> Some say that because we write slower than we type, it allows for deeper
> thinking as opposed to faster thinking, which could be beneficial. Since
> writing takes longer, I tend to mull over what I'm trying to communicate and
> condense it. This is likely why I remember it better. However ....

> because it's harder to edit one is more careful while writing Absolutely
> not! Given a half pages written text I would likely have no less than a
> dozen clear markups where I revised or edited a thought.

I certainly don't want to write everything, or produce professional quality
hand-written text, but I find benefit in actually writing things down

------
muratk
I do. The direct interaction with the pen, the aspect of drawing helps me
immensely: I can pull that _image_ from my memory much easier. Therefore, if I
need to remember something, I'll write it down, instead of typing it.

Also, for communicating I find writing/drawing (whiteboard) a very handy tool
(in the toolshed). There is the potential problem of bad handwriting, but I
fix that by forcing myself to not being hasty.

Finally, there is the aspect of authenticity; that seems to be important: Many
cafés and shops arguably use it to appear more humane.

The carefulness aspect I don't see myself. I can think while typing, whereas
while writing my attention seems to be caught more by the task at hand.

------
chipuni
I tend to program with a pen and a pad of graph paper at my side.

I tend to program in a 'distraction-free mode', where my IDE covers the whole
screen. I still need a place to take notes, to hold my to-do list, and to make
simple diagrams of dependencies.

------
digitalzombie
There was a discussion where most people prefer physical books for technical
books where as ebook for pleasure book.

With physical book I write in the margin, for more explanation, clarification,
or errata that I believe the book may have.

------
anthonybsd
I find that when I write things down, even if I never go back to my notes, I
remember and process the information in much greater capacity. Sometimes at
SCRUM I'll even write down other people's updates that I deem important just
to solidify the information better. It doesn't help that my handwriting from
the time of High School was virtually unintelligible which caused me to adopt
fountain pens and a form of cursive which fixed it somewhat.

------
leni536
Sure, for quick sketches and formulas. Also I use pen and paper for
collaboration a lot. I would love to replace pen and paper to something
digital, but it would still be handwriting. Is there any good touch interface
where I can input subscript and superscript heavy formulas (like tensor
algebra)? The touch interfaces and styluses that I tried were quite poor for
this kind of precision, I didn't try any recent one though.

------
tboyd47
The main benefit to me is accessibility. I have a notepad I like to keep with
me, so I can take and review my notes no matter where I am without lugging my
computer around and fumbling with the power cord.

Writing things by hand is just generally more pleasant too. There's no pain
involved with writing, while I've never found a setup for typing on a computer
that doesn't cause some level of wrist or shoulder pain.

------
thelittleyes
The main advantages of hand-writing for me (and I noticed this a lot when I
was going through The Artists Way), was that it slowed me way down (my mind
would try to race past how fast I could write but I would have to remain
present), and also that I would entirely focused on the task, because Facebook
or another website wasn't just a click away.

------
jason_slack
so for weekly planning I surely use paper. I use a pad sort of designed for
this and then modify it slightly to make it last longer:
[http://imgur.com/vmoQhYG,6RKCKV7,EqJgFLr,6fJgCn3](http://imgur.com/vmoQhYG,6RKCKV7,EqJgFLr,6fJgCn3)

For projects, future ideas, thoughts of things I might do some day, I use a
notebook and designate a few pages per item. I also click in pages, printouts,
etc for that idea to remind me of things.

[http://imgur.com/vmoQhYG,6RKCKV7,EqJgFLr,6fJgCn3#1](http://imgur.com/vmoQhYG,6RKCKV7,EqJgFLr,6fJgCn3#1)

[http://imgur.com/vmoQhYG,6RKCKV7,EqJgFLr,6fJgCn3#2](http://imgur.com/vmoQhYG,6RKCKV7,EqJgFLr,6fJgCn3#2)

[http://imgur.com/vmoQhYG,6RKCKV7,EqJgFLr,6fJgCn3#3](http://imgur.com/vmoQhYG,6RKCKV7,EqJgFLr,6fJgCn3#3)

------
Glide
One of the best things I did for myself is to buy a copy of Write Now and
improve my handwriting.

I can't think of a faster way of combining drawings and thoughts than paper
and pencil.

Now I just need to teach myself shorthand to minimize the speed difference
between typing and handwriting.

------
kawera
What You Miss When You Take Notes on Your Laptop:

[https://hbr.org/2015/07/what-you-miss-when-you-take-notes-
on...](https://hbr.org/2015/07/what-you-miss-when-you-take-notes-on-your-
laptop)

------
gregjwild
All the time.

The days of long-form writing are definitely over, but I think noting things
down will remain a constant for many years to come.

For me, I find it helps me think more abstractly and plan my thoughts better,
because it's just more fluid to scribble ideas down.

------
reustle
I write my daily task list in a small Moleskine every day. I can't add or
remove items like I can with a digital task list, and I'm stuck looking at it
on that page for the rest of the week, so I'm often reminded to finish it.

------
DrinkWater
Here is a video about a Master Penman, describing his experience and the
benefits of writing by hand.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvSyQDu49pI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KvSyQDu49pI)

------
oconnore
A pencil and a blank piece of paper can do so much more than just write
individual words. I can get an idea down faster with paper, and those diagrams
are more descriptive (easier to pick up again in 2 weeks).

------
postitit
I like to keep notebooks, but usually for personal notes. For work, it can be
useful for situations when it's important to establish rapport (meetings,
interviews)

------
1arity
No. It's getting worse and worse.

Tho the quality of the thinking when hand-writing and when typing is
different. For that, currently, it is irreplaceable.

------
fernandotakai
i still use a notepad for my daily tasks and random note taking. i feel like
there's not a single good note taking app for phones -- most of the don't sync
to other platforms or, when they sync, the interface is god awful (i'm looking
at you evernote and your editor that works like shit).

also, i feel like whenever i write something, it's easier to remember.

------
witty_username
I'm way faster at typing and it's a constant distraction writing it on paper
and going back to my thoughts.

------
teamhappy
I've tried pretty much every to-do app out there and none of them beats a
sheet of paper next to my keyboard.

------
talles
I always architect things first on paper. Can't beat it to draw diagrams and
things alike.

